# How cold is too cold?



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

This is my first winter with a dog and I live in mn. It is already in the 20-30 degree range here. When is it too cold? Do jackets really help or are they just cute? And what about booties? I can't imagine Ralph leaving those on, but are they necessary in icy/salty sidewalk conditions?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus is 4 pounds so I put a coat on him in cold weather (below 50) because he does start to shiver. I also bought him boots but I have yet to walk him in them because we honestly don't walk much in winter (we have a huge yard for them to play in where they get most of their exercise). 

Yuki seems comfortable in the cold (its 20s-30s here right now) and hasn't needed a jacket yet. I don't see him keeping boots on either but I'll see how he does if he needs them. The only time we ever had to put boots and jackets on our dogs was when it was -30F and -50F (including windchill...last winter was BAD) and they froze in their steps after being out there for hardly a minute and laid down because their feet got so cold. 

If you ever feel like he needs them go ahead and purchase them, but the nice ones that actually stay on are pretty pricey. A lot fling off after only being on a minute or two. They only thing I'd worry about is the salt if you walk a lot, not so much the cold.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

I agree with Michelle, salt is the big worry. It gets in the hair in their paws and its not good for them to try to pick at it. Also, when dogs walk in the salt,if it melts a bit it stings them, and they pick up their paw and shake it. My minis would have a pitiful look about them.

The thing to do is either a) get them to wear boots which is not necessarily easy or b) rinse their paws when you get inside. When all I had was minis it was easy to rinse them under running warm water. Now that I also have a standard, I guess I'll get a pan or bucket to do the same.

Some dogs like or even love the cold. My elderly dogs don't anymore so much (well, neither do I!) but I anticipate that Pericles who is approaching 6 months, won't have a problem.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

If you decide to use boots, remember that they have to get use to them. When you first put them on, the dog will freeze, like statue dog. Then if you call them to encourage them to walk in the boots, they raise their paws way high in the air as if they were doing the military goose step. The longer they wear them inside, the more they get use to them. Plus you need to get experience tightening them just right so they don't fall off easily.

I put them on my dogs and sent them outside to do their business when it was snowing and freezing outside one winter. They slipped on the deck. So they have less traction wearing the boots. Just something to consider.

I use coats when the weather gets below freezing or when it is snowing.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I find the salt more worrisome. 

Mine don't get cold easily as long as they're moving. It's more when they go inside with wet coats from the snow that they sometimes get shivery. 

I think those snow suits that cover the legs would be helpful with that,
just haven't gotten to try them yet. 

But the salt- it does bother their paws in a big way. I have Muttluks and Pawz boots. To put boots on three dogs every day is a royal pain in the tookas... But they do protect them

However.....Musher's secret seems to be just as effective for preventing the salt burn. It's a wax they use with arctic dogs to protect the paws. Doesn't help the snowballs in the hair and the wet, drippy dog thing, but at least it saves them from the pain of the salt. Salt really does burn my crew.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am New Jersey and this is my first winter too. I bought a two in one coat. i have used the light one many mornings already , the fleece i have only used one morning when it was around 30 out. i am also curious if dogs fur/hair keep them warm or do they get cold like us? She doesn't mind the coat so i plan on using all winter. I did not purchase boots was also wondering if needed and would stay on.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

https://www.dogbooties.com/shop/1000-denier-cordura®-booties/

Those are the boots we use for Chell... very rarely have we lost any!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hope all your poodles have lots of winter clothes to keep them warm. I could just image if I lived where it was cold Brandon would have a closet of his own. I'm sure plenty of you poodles do. Don't forget stay warm.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

We're in Ontario and Tonka's a Standard too. At -25C/-13F he will easily do 3/4 of an hour outside. Which is about my limit too. No clothing on him and no boots. The dog park field is all nice, clean snow.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think like people, the dogs get used to their climate. Here today it was 67 degrees outside. Now for most of you that is warm. For me it is cold! LOL I took Misha with me to take Olivia to school and she was carried to the car. She was shivering in the car until the heat kicked in! I wished I had put a sweater on her. Her coat is very long and fluffy right now and she even has hair on her face. I doubt she would make it in the snow! hahaha


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Y'all just don't have the clothes out there in the hot desert.  lol 

This was me a few years ago... all dressed for work outside at -20C. For the dog park these days? I ditch the work jacket and go to the full-out Parka, with hood. Only my eyes are showing.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I take my spoo out even if it's -30 Celsius (not sure what that is in Fahrenheit). Dog coat is reserved for pouring rain or wet drizzly snow. Yes, Chanter frequently wears dog booties to prevent the salt getting into his feet. Do what Minipoo says: as soon as the boots are on, take your spoo outside. Chanter is so used to booties that it's a snap to put on.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Y'all just don't have the clothes out there in the hot desert.  lol
> 
> This was me a few years ago... all dressed for work outside at -20C. For the dog park these days? I ditch the work jacket and go to the full-out Parka, with hood. Only my eyes are showing.


Well look at you!!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Countryboy you sure look bundled up!! The scenery is beautiful.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

It was -29 here this morning and the standard poodles were fine. They race around outside like crazy dogs and as soon as they pause, I let them back in. No coats or boots. My boston terrier though, HATES the cold so I tried putting boots on her. She hates boots too! My friend said, put baby socks on and then the boots will fit better. At one point today she was wearing a t-shirt, a parka, and boots. So if you who use booties find they slip around, maybe that socks trick will help! However, back to poodles, I just find if you let them out and let them be the guide for when they want in, the cold is not a problem.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I have 2 tpoos. Snowsuit and boots are not necessary if we are just going to the backyard for potty business. But if we are planning to play outside of take a walk around the neighborhood then both are a must. My Gucci boy will shiver and Miu Miu will constantly pick up 1 paw at a time cuz it's so cold. But with coats and boots they will play and run around for a long time


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay, I keep getting confused by the Celsius vs Fahrenheit thing, reading everyone else's posts. Either way it sounds like maybe the dogs will let us know what they can handle right? I took Ralph to the dog park today, and at about 7F (about -14C) with the wind, no dog had on a sweater  the booties make sense for salt though.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I have disposable booties from Petsmart, Top Paw. I put them on Luce last night for our walk, she did OK getting them on, and was excited! When we got outside she was romping around and I could hardly contain her lol. Not sure if she was excited to get out, wear the booties or both. One fell off withing a few minutes (found it this morning) but the others stayed on. I don't think she cared if they were on or not since it was in the 30's, I felt it was a good time to start accustoming her to wearing them. She showed no signs of being cold.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ralphie said:


> This is my first winter with a dog and I live in mn. It is already in the 20-30 degree range here. When is it too cold? Do jackets really help or are they just cute? And what about booties? I can't imagine Ralph leaving those on, but are they necessary in icy/salty sidewalk conditions?


Poodles love the cold!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Booties can be a pain to keep on! I started out with black ones on Max which was a mistake as I could not tell if they were on or off in the snow. I switched to red which should be much easier to see. I also agree with Minipoo, put the booties on last thing out the door. Max does not mind at all. 

I also read in the AKC magazine about using "Bag Balm" their pads in the winter to provide some relief from the winter conditions.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't believe all the cold temps out there. Oh well, we are getting snow tonight so I guess it is the season. Sigh.

Rookie hates the cold. Does his stuff and right back in the house. We do a LOT of indoor play in the winter.

Previous poodles loved the snow. More to roll in. 

Just keep on eye on you pup and let him be the boss on that one.


----------



## SteviM95 (Jul 9, 2014)

One of my absolute favorite memories of my mini-poo Molly was how I would put her boots on to see how fast she could get them off. She would jump up really high and send them flying in all directions at once. It cracked me up. But she didn't need alot of exercise, and she was small. As soon as she stopped moving fast I picked her up and put her inside my coat.

I always watch their feet. If they start picking up one foot and then alternating feet, its time to come in. I'm more worried about me than my standard Bindi this winter. We were walking in 20 degree weather, good strong wind...and she was moving out. I'm not looking forward to the subzero temps


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

well small dog like toy poodle have no real body mass to retain heat. Larger dogs it depends on their coat type ( not the type they wear) Beatrice's box of torture arrived today :sarcastic: 

Snow suit and boots also got a rain suit.

Not much bothers her so she was whipping around the house in the boots because well mommy was gone a long time today and she had the zoomies.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I braved the cold tonight - only 35F. We went to the dog park for 45 minutes. Luce was running with the other dogs, playing fetch with a dog park ball and having a wonderful time!! Me on the other hand......I was done! She didn't give me a hard time leaving, I think she was thinking we were going to the big dog park - she was at the gate and ready to go in lol. Poor baby, I'm so mean. I scooped her up and off we went to the car. Not one little shiver! My feet were numb, my fingers were icicles and my nose was an ice cube! 

The things we do for our dogs!


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

We got a dusting of snow last night and Cooper was racing around in it like a mad man. He ran in circle in it with my daughter until they were both panting and exhausted. A nice bed time routine. 

We walked this morning in around 26*F and it didn't give Cooper pause. I, however, was a bit chilly and need to re-evaluate my walking gear. I'm thinking Countryboy has the right idea!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Brrrrr...the last few days it's been around 18 degrees here in the evening and mornings. Then it warms up in the day. It's not common to get this cold. So, only when it is in the 20s do I take the dogs for a walk these days. Yesterday Maurice wore a coat because he's sooooo tiny. But Matisse with his over grown hair was fine. It was warm enough on the sunny side of the street. Today he goes to the groomer to refresh his Continental and he's going to have no hair on some of his parts. Oh dear. 

I have side walks around here so there's no salt or magnesium chloride if and when it snows. But when there was where I use to live, I just walked them through my yard snow that was clean and they were fine. Well, I didn't have Poodles then. I can't imagine hassling with boots but if they work, why not? I know their feet aren't prone to frost bite so I don't worry too much about that.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Poodles love the cold!


So true!!! Just to add that Chanter has really got bounce in his step with this cooler weather. And the snow..he loves it!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Your question reminds me of a conversation I had with Sunny's breeder a few weeks before she was going to send him to me. I told her I just had received this wonderful coat (Hurrta brand) that I purchased at a steal for Sunny for our cold/damp winters. As soon as I said it, there was silence at the other end of the phone line. She then said, "I don't put clothes on my dogs........so, good luck with that." (Sunny was 3 at the time). Well, my comment was, 'but it is really cold and damp here in Chicago' and was reminded he was living in Saskatchewan. It was funny remembering that call.

Fast forward.....the first time I put the coat on him he looked at me like I was from another planet and would not walk. It was cold, so I left it on him anyway. Outside, he WOULD NOT DO HIS BUSINESS until I took it off of him......so, no coats for Sunny. And, he never seems to be too cold -- but the salt on the paws is a killer! so I do use some easy on/off booties and he is ok with them.


----------

